# Inspired by my AMIGO ALF!



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Everybody,

Lately I have been seen lots of Spanish style shooters (those Spanish tournaments look like so much fun!), so I tried to put a bit of Spain on this Olive wood fork, The rods are 3/16" stainless, leather tabs, and .030 latex 3/4 to 1/2 (although I would love to try some of that Spanish gum rubber)

Its a whole different game trying to figure out the aiming part, still practicing, so far looks promising, will see. Next step is to make a "precision Spanish style shooter"

Cheers mates!

Emitto.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ola ! really nice so cool looks very promising

cheers


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, that looks very promising. Looks cool too. Thank you for sharing and let us know how it shoots. I also have problems with the aiming part.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the looks of this shooter!

Good job!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is very interesting. How did you anchor those rods to keep them from pivoting?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice work!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Charles said:


> Now that is very interesting. How did you anchor those rods to keep them from pivoting?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles,

I made a top "slot" were the rods sit in preventing them from turning, also the angle of the rods going into the forks helps with this. The rods are epoxy in place.

I hope this helps.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Impresionante amigo Emitto , lo conseguiste :king: , muchas gracias por el interes que muestras por nuestros tirachinas .

Cuando practico con el estilo de Precisión Española ( sujeto la solapa y la bola con la mano izquierda ) , situo la uña de mi pulgar izquierdo pegada al ojo ( siempre en el mismo sitio y de la misma forma ) , evidentemente las gomas estan ajustadas para precisar a 10 metros ( sistema de torneos ) , esto hace que mi mira al objetivo sea un poco por debajo de las gomas , tambien situo la horquilla en vertical al suelo ( esto no es importante ). Tengo compañeros que situan la mano de la solapa y bola , por debajo del ojo ( en el mentón ) estos tiradores hacen la mirada al objetivo por encima de las gomas , por este motivo veras muchos de los tirachinas de precisión que muestro tienen las miras a distintas alturas , esto es lo más importante de este estilo , mandame una foto de tu posición de la mano y te comentaré .

Los demas artilujios que utiliazmos son para estabilizar la mano en la misma posición siempre y alguna que otra referencia más ( rayas para alinear una de las gomas , eso ya depende de la persona .

Buena practica Emitto , y exquisito trabajo :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Manuel Paredes ( Eltirador.com ) un excelente tirador , posición en el mentón .

Experimenta por este camino , espero que te ayude .


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Manuel Paredes ( Eltirador.com ) un excelente tirador , posición en el mentón .
> 
> Experimenta por este camino , espero que te ayude .


Muchisimas gracias Alf, vo poner en practica lo que usted me comenta hber como nos va. La proxima es tratar de crear una de las de presicion, mas parecida a las de las ultimas fotos.

Un abrazo.

Saludos.

Emitto.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, Emitto! That explains it all.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Interesting leather fork attachments. Could you do a few closeups for us? Thanks, gracias amigo. De que parte de Espana eres?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Felicitaciones y creo que te vas a divertir mucho con ese tirador estito español


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Susi said:


> Interesting leather fork attachments. Could you do a few closeups for us? Thanks, gracias amigo. De que parte de Espana eres?


 Hola Susi

Soy de un pueblo de la comunidad de Madrid Capital , Pincha El escrial .com y veras que pueblo tan bonito tenemos .

Un fuerte abrazo :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Susi said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting leather fork attachments. Could you do a few closeups for us? Thanks, gracias amigo. De que parte de Espana eres?
> ...


 Lo siento , puse el nombre de el pueblo mal . :rofl:

" El Escorial "


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very very nice. Compliment.

That length measure has the steel rod for the flat bands???

Thank you................


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Very cool design


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola compañero Enzo , puedes utilizar todo tipo de bandas , .

Muchas gracias , .
Saludos


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Alfshooter

Long time, no see.

I see you are still making you tube videos.


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

alfshooter

My question was not related to rubber bands.

That length measure has the steel rod???

Muchas gracias....................Enzo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias compañeros ,.

Daludos a todos !!!#!


----------

